
ABI Laboratory: Check the history of ABI+API backward compatibility in libraries - badsectoracula
https://abi-laboratory.pro/
======
badsectoracula
I found this site while looking at GNU libmicrohttpd's announcement of a new
version. As someone who gives very high importance to backwards compatibility,
both from an API and an ABI perspective, this site gives me a quick look over
which libraries i can expect to remain stable and which not (e.g. Cairo is
fully backwards compatible back to 2006[1], so chances are it'll remain stable
in the future. On the other hand imgui doesn't look very stable [2]...).

Also found some unexpected stuff, like this Mesa WTF... [3]

[1] [https://abi-laboratory.pro/tracker/timeline/cairo/](https://abi-
laboratory.pro/tracker/timeline/cairo/)

[2] [https://abi-laboratory.pro/tracker/timeline/imgui/](https://abi-
laboratory.pro/tracker/timeline/imgui/)

[3] [https://abi-
laboratory.pro/tracker/compat_report/mesa/10.5.9...](https://abi-
laboratory.pro/tracker/compat_report/mesa/10.5.9/10.6.9/bab85/abi_compat_report.html)

